# Swimming at the Lake!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous picutres, what a great place to take Layla and Bauer-loos like they had so much fun.

Which Lake is this? Curious, my son lives in Atlanta, sure he would enjoy going there sometime, He's lived there only a couple of years now, not sure if he knows about it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful location and great pics. Love their reaction to the waves


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures! It looks like they had a blast!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks y'all! We just had a blast and can't wait to go back and bring some burgers to grill! 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Gorgeous picutres, what a great place to take Layla and Bauer-loos like they had so much fun.
> 
> Which Lake is this? Curious, my son lives in Atlanta, sure he would enjoy going there sometime, He's lived there only a couple of years now, not sure if he knows about it.


We went to Red Top Mountain State Park in the Kennesaw/ Acworth area (about 45 min. to an hour outside of Atlanta, straight up 75 North) and I believe this was lake Allatoona at Red Top. It was beautiful!! They also have a public beach area, but it's only for humans.. We found this little nook surrounded by rocks where the dogs were allowed swim. There's hiking, camping, boating, grilling out, etc. there also- just a great all around place!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like your pups had a great time. Nice pictures. Always love seeing them playing in the water.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope Buddy takes to the water like a fish otherwise I don't know how he will get his exercise without both of us getting heat stroke.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LaylaBauer1718 said:


> Thanks y'all! We just had a blast and can't wait to go back and bring some burgers to grill!
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Red Top Mountain State Park in the Kennesaw/ Acworth area (about 45 min. to an hour outside of Atlanta, straight up 75 North) and I believe this was lake Allatoona at Red Top. It was beautiful!! They also have a public beach area, but it's only for humans.. We found this little nook surrounded by rocks where the dogs were allowed swim. There's hiking, camping, boating, grilling out, etc. there also- just a great all around place!


 
Thanks much for the info, I'm going to pass it on to him, it's an area he would love.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice pictures, looks like they had fun!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like great fun. I'm pretty sure at least one of those pictures should be entered into the April photo contest (mud covered dogs).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like golden heaven to me. Thanks for sharing your pups adventure.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Love the photos. Lake Allatoona is beautiful. Looks like the dogs had fun.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love your photo's!!! They look like they were having a blast... My pups would have chased those ducks or barked at them because they couldn't get to them.. lol Madison barks at the robin that will come to the edge of my neighbours driveway and just stand there and chirp everyday.. I'll have to video it if he comes around tomorrow.. (if it's not raining..)


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is the video of Layla swimming after those ducks!

Layla Chasing Ducks - YouTube


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the video, Layla's such a good girl!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Your pictures made me smile!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Layla did great at her recall. But she really looked crestfallen! Sort of saying, "oh mom do I hafta come back???"


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

> Enjoyed the video, Layla's such a good girl!


Thanks Carolina Mom! Does your son know where Red Top is? I'd highly recommend it for camping or just hanging out for the day!



OutWest said:


> Layla did great at her recall. But she really looked crestfallen! Sort of saying, "oh mom do I hafta come back???"


Lol, oh yea- you know she wanted to investigate those other swimming creatures! You can hear the angst in both our voices from us afraid she was going to swim out too far or actually reach the ducks!  She was wonderful though, we were proud of her obedience! :


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great pictures*

Great pictures of your two beauties enjoying the water!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Great pictures! Looks like they had a fantastic time!


----------

